# What top games in your lifetime have you got addicted to?



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

What games have you got addicted to and why?
Also list the good memories of the game!

Here's mine

Animal Crossing
Now with animal crossing not all the time I can play hours on end. But it's a series that i've played for so long so I might as well list it 

Runescape 
(so addicted first started playing in 2006, probably played a lot till around 2009. I've been off and on since then but now when I go back on to rs I usually get quite bored pretty fast. I wish I still had the same addictive mind to it like i used to though. Lots of memories playing with friends.)

Mario Kart Double Dash & Mario Party 6
(played a lot in my childhood around 2004 - 2006 or something? Not sure but so much fun. Good times.....)

Minecraft
(Sort of the same story as runescape but started mid 2011 and played a lot for about a year and half, I find certain things on it to this day quite fun but I do not play it much anymore. Crazy to say it is has been nearly 5 years I've been playing it.)

Halo 3
(Got addicted to this for around a year or so? (2007 or 2008? maybe parts of 2009) Not sure but a lot of good memories playing with friends and doing bunch of random stuff and playing like forge and multiplayer.)

League of Legends
(I kind of put this on the lower list of getting addicted to. I never really got crazily addicted but it's a super fun game. It's really the one of the only games I play these days.)​


----------



## Mizu (Feb 26, 2015)

I've played so many games, there are so many that I don't think I can remember all of them at this point. The ones I've gotten the most addicted to are:

Maplestory - Mainly because I loved the community I played with (Mainly my friends and my guild) but they all ended up leaving. Though I can't blame them, its just not the same game. I've also spent a large portion of time playing private servers as well, so I'd probably say I've played this game on and off for probably 8 years. The past couple of days I have been tempted to download another private server but I tell myself not to since I'm in school at the moment.

Counter-Strike - Thousands of hours dropped into this game, its simply one of the best games I have played. Graphics aside and probably the terrible registry (not the best, certainly not the worst), I've dropped over 5k hours in this game by now. I still play now here and there, its a lot of fun. Started back when it was on a CD disc, now its on Steam. So probably 10-12 years now.

GunZ Online - Super fun, fast paced action. Though at the end of the day, it really killed my fingers spamming shift all day. I never got to a high level and I mainly re-made characters to play new players so I can stomp and have terrible fun that way.

Runescape - Though I was not as addicted to Runescape as much as I was to other games, I did put a fair amount of time into playing the game. Once I got hacked however, I stopped playing. It was too much to handle and still is today. Despite me bashing the game a lot (I'm not a very nice person), I have to admit. It was a pretty damn good game, especially for being on a browser.

Luna Online - Lots of fun, chibi anime characters. Hosted by gpotato, they closed it down since they were not making enough revenue. I love the game now and even have a private server installed but I can't bring myself to play it at the moment. Played for about 2-3 years.

Rose Online - It was alright, stopped once it went pay to play. Its free once again and I did end up playing it for about a week before I stopped again.

Survival Project - Sooooo much fun. Unfortunately, it has been closed for several years now. A dungeon game that I had so much fun playing, its sad that they closed the game down. It was a unique game to play, can't think of any games that are similar to it at all. Hoping it comes back someday, but I highly doubt it since the last private server for Surival Project that went up got closed relatively quickly. They didn't have a choice, I believe it was the creators or what not who wanted them to close the server.

Drift City - I had cars. I like my cars. That's about it, and I was making virtual money. That's all I can really say.


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

Harvest Moon - DS Cute. Really important to me because I finally got to marry Kai. That's really it, tbh. Also the other DS version because Mary and the Ellie the nurse lol. 

Ace Attorney - Only just before the stuff that comes out before the 3DS as I have yet to buy those and play. I keep replaying this game because I really love the characters, the Fey sisters especially! But everyone is endearing in their own way. Even Oldbag. Sort of. 

Zero Escape/999 - The one game I would recommend to people off the bat, probably. It's really good and easily one of my favorites! The narrative is great and the whole atmosphere set up by the music and graphics (however minimal) make for a really good game. The characters are super lovable too and there are just??? So many things about it I could go on forever. 

Final Fantasy X - Even if Tidus' outfit was kind of funky (like, y'know, compared to ....literally everyone else's his was just. Really. Weird.) it holds a special place in my heart. Probably because I was in Grade School when I played it and was in awe about literally everything. It all seemed really cool and it kind of still is. It made me cry a lot too, lol. The OST is really good and the lore- though arguably, FF lore is pretty standard/generally "nice"- are just some of the other things I really loved about it. 

Kingdom Hearts II - Roxas. That's it. That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

JiHao said:


> I've played so many games, there are so many that I don't think I can remember all of them at this point. The ones I've gotten the most addicted to are:
> 
> Maplestory - Mainly because I loved the community I played with (Mainly my friends and my guild) but they all ended up leaving. Though I can't blame them, its just not the same game. I've also spent a large portion of time playing private servers as well, so I'd probably say I've played this game on and off for probably 8 years. The past couple of days I have been tempted to download another private server but I tell myself not to since I'm in school at the moment.
> 
> ...


Nice List. I've debated trying maple story but a bunch of people say the game is a lot different and not as enjoyable as it used to be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fukurodani said:


> Harvest Moon - DS Cute. Really important to me because I finally got to marry Kai. That's really it, tbh. Also the other DS version because Mary and the Ellie the nurse lol.
> 
> Ace Attorney - Only just before the stuff that comes out before the 3DS as I have yet to buy those and play. I keep replaying this game because I really love the characters, the Fey sisters especially! But everyone is endearing in their own way. Even Oldbag. Sort of.
> 
> ...



Nice list! I have some plans to try out some of those games


----------



## Mizu (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, Maplestory is a lot more different from what it previously was. Due to poor management from the host of the game, things are massively inflated and many items were duplicated. There are also many false bans that happen. For instance, I got banned for being inactive for 6 months. I verified my account at the log in screen just to be told that I was banned for advertising. I haven't been on for 6 months so it really doesn't make any sense as to why I was banned and my account wasn't hacked into either. Though they have fixed a lot of problems like item duplication, the game play is very different comparing today to say, version 80s. Classes have been re-adjusted many, many, many times with tons of new skills being added and many old skills being removed. I see the game as pay2win as well since most of the really good gear costs a lot of money which makes sense but when it start costing hundreds of dollars of real life money then it is getting pretty ridiculous.

EDIT: Didn't want to start another post but I also forgot to mention Crash Bandicoot 2, Crash Team Racing and Bomberman Party Edition on the PSX. Played through them many times and it was always fun to re-play them here and there.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

JiHao said:


> Yes, Maplestory is a lot more different from what it previously was. Due to poor management from the host of the game, things are massively inflated and many items were duplicated. There are also many false bans that happen. For instant, I got banned for being inactive for 6 months. I verified my account at the log in screen just to be told that I was banned for advertising. I haven't been on for 6 months so it really doesn't make any sense as to why I was banned and my account wasn't hacked into either. Though they have fixed a lot of problems like item duplication, the game play is very different comparing today to say, version 80s. Classes have been re-adjusted many, many, many times with tons of new skills being added and many old skills being removed. I see the game as pay2win as well since most of the really good gear costs a lot of money which makes sense but when it start costing hundreds of dollars of real life money then it is getting pretty ridiculous.



Ah I see.
On the gameplay topic it reminds me so much how runescape changed. I can still get into runescape but its never the same.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll try to keep this kinda short...

*Animal Crossing*
Not just New Leaf, but the whole franchise. I started with GCN, and it was such a fun game for me as a kid. As I got older and more games came out, I bought all of them and I've loved them all. City Folk wasn't AS fun as the other games I've had from AC, but it was still fun and I spent tons of hours playing. 

*Pokemon*
I started playing Pokemon games at a very young age and I've been a huge fan for basically my whole life. I had Pokemon Yellow very young and I was in love with Pokemon Stadium. But I always pick Pokemon Emerald when I talk about Pokemon. It was my absolute favorite Pokemon game, ever. I still remember the day I bought it in stores. I put the most hours into that game out of any other Pokemon game. I still have my original team from my very first play through, and I would never dream of deleting that file. It was such a great game to me, even at a young age, and I still love opening the game and looking through all the stuff I did and maybe demolish some random trainers that wanna fight me. 

*Harvest Moon*
I think I have about 13 different Harvest Moon games. It all started with Harvest Moon 64 when I was a little kid. Looking back, I have no idea how I even knew what the heck I was doing in that game because I was pretty young. But I just remember spending countless hours playing that game and hanging out with my older sister while we played. And just like Animal Crossing, as I got older I started buying the newer games that came out. The most addicting for me was Friends of Mineral Town. I have one file that I've kept since I first got the game and I have another I started over so many times and did different things each time. The game was just always endless fun to me and I still pick it up from time to time. 

As you can see, I'm basically just a Nintedo fan. I was raised with a 64 and kinda grew from there. But Nintendo makes some seriously addicting games.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'll try to keep this kinda short...
> 
> *Animal Crossing*
> Not just New Leaf, but the whole franchise. I started with GCN, and it was such a fun game for me as a kid. As I got older and more games came out, I bought all of them and I've loved them all. City Folk wasn't AS fun as the other games I've had from AC, but it was still fun and I spent tons of hours playing.
> ...



That's an awesome list! Pokemon emerald was bae, i put so many hours into that too. I have actually never played harvest moon, but I want to get into it. Is Harvest Moon: A New Beginning worth buying? Also any other harvest moon recommendations?


----------



## PK-FIRE (Feb 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing
(obviously)

Super Smash Bros
Mostly Melee. My brother and I would play it every day. He'd throw controllers when he lost. Fun times.

Runescape
I had like a solid year/year and a half where I played religiously. Then one day I logged into play and was like, "Screw this. I'm going outside." And went outside. I'm not even kidding. I just like got this weird realization it was dumb and a waste of time.

Roller Coaster Tycoon
I played this so much as a kid. Still one of my favorite games ever.

Those are ones I've been really addicted to.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 26, 2015)

Pokemon
I remember the first time I played Pokemon Yellow, I played so much that I could still hear the theme song as I was going to sleep. And... yeah my parents stopped me from playing it XD It was my cousin's though, but he wasn't interested in it. 

Tetris
Used to play this so much at Buddhist Youth Club so much that no one wanted to play with me because I kept winning. 
I do not remember what my max score is, but I played a round for 2 hours straight at one point and lost because my hands started cramping

DJMAX Portable
Best rhythm game ever. It has such a good set amount of songs and a variety of challenges and difficulties so you are always able to improve. The touchscreen games are horrible though.

I think these are the only games that I would count as 'addicting' for me though.
Basically the ones that give me hand cramps or sore fingers for days. Fun times :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Civ V - a classmate raved on about it and got me to play it so now it's one of my most played games on Steam.

AQW - a cousin got me into that and I'm glad you can't see the hours there.

Skyrim - One of the best games I've played despite the bugs

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 - My childhood game, I still play it every now and then. The Best in the series.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing- My mom used to play Animal Crossing for the GameCube and playing video games isn't really her thing so I tried it out. I own all of the games in the series except the Japan only one. 
Skyrim- I can't express how addicted I am to this game. The Dark Brotherhood questline was my favorite. I wish I could use a keyboard to play games but it gets so annoying for me, I've been using an Xbox 360 controller to play on PC ;-;. This also prevents me from playing Morrowind or Oblivion, both of which I have downloaded on Steam. I could just download Oblivion on Xbox but PC master race. I know a bit about Oblivion from playing it frustratingly to level 6. 
Pok?mon-X,Y and Pearl that's all I have to say


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh! Forgot to mention the JP version of Love Live! School Idol Project LMAO simultaneously ruined my life and enriched it. Sooo much better than the English one (but to the EN one's credit, it's pretty manageable and it's still updating a lot anyway). It's a good way to kill time when you're connected to the net, but it takes up so much space on the phone/tablet ; v ; the SR/UR cards are super pretty too. The dialogue just squicks me because obv it's going to be fanservice-y but it's pretty gender neutral so far when it comes to that.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

PK-FIRE said:


> Animal Crossing
> (obviously)
> 
> Super Smash Bros
> ...



XD U realy enjoyed reading that.
*My brother and I would play it every day. He'd throw controllers when he lost. Fun times.*

*Then one day I logged into play and was like, "Screw this. I'm going outside." And went outside. I'm not even kidding. I just like got this weird realization it was dumb and a waste of time.
bruh runescape is lyfe fam

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuni said:


> Pokemon
> I remember the first time I played Pokemon Yellow, I played so much that I could still hear the theme song as I was going to sleep. And... yeah my parents stopped me from playing it XD It was my cousin's though, but he wasn't interested in it.
> 
> Tetris
> ...



2 hours straight tetris! impressive!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Civ V - a classmate raved on about it and got me to play it so now it's one of my most played games on Steam.
> 
> AQW - a cousin got me into that and I'm glad you can't see the hours there.
> 
> ...



interesting list! i
i've never heard of Civ V!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Animal Crossing- My mom used to play Animal Crossing for the GameCube and playing video games isn't really her thing so I tried it out. I own all of the games in the series except the Japan only one.
> Skyrim- I can't express how addicted I am to this game. The Dark Brotherhood questline was my favorite. I wish I could use a keyboard to play games but it gets so annoying for me, I've been using an Xbox 360 controller to play on PC ;-;. This also prevents me from playing Morrowind or Oblivion, both of which I have downloaded on Steam. I could just download Oblivion on Xbox but PC master race. I know a bit about Oblivion from playing it frustratingly to level 6.
> Pok?mon-X,Y and Pearl that's all I have to say



I really need to give skyrim a go. Heard so many good things about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fukurodani said:


> Oh! Forgot to mention the JP version of Love Live! School Idol Project LMAO simultaneously ruined my life and enriched it. Sooo much better than the English one (but to the EN one's credit, it's pretty manageable and it's still updating a lot anyway). It's a good way to kill time when you're connected to the net, but it takes up so much space on the phone/tablet ; v ; the SR/UR cards are super pretty too. The dialogue just squicks me because obv it's going to be fanservice-y but it's pretty gender neutral so far when it comes to that.



I've never heard of it XD I may have to give it a go.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 26, 2015)

*Final Fantasy XI
World of Warcraft
Final Fantasy X
Shovel Knight
Terraria
Team Fortress 2
Zelda*


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing is probably no 1 just in terms of how many hours straight I've played not just New Leaf but City Folk, Wild World, and the Gamecube version on occasion. Have more cumulative hours through the Pok?mon series though- Sapphire was probably the most addicted to a Pok?mon game I've ever been, even if I put more time on SoulSilver, Black, and Y. Third big offender for zombie-fying me would be the Harvest Moon series.

Other notable mentions would be Smash Bros. Melee, Tales of Symphonia, Amazing Island, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Pok?mon Puzzle League, Mario Kart 64 and Double Dash, and Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. These were all incredibly addicting to play with my siblings! I managed to get re-obsessed with Tales of Symphonia doing solo playthroughs trying to get all the items and things haha


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Final Fantasy XI
> World of Warcraft
> Final Fantasy X
> Shovel Knight
> ...



Nice list. I have terraria but I have not played much of it. I plan too soon though,.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Animal Crossing is probably no 1 just in terms of how many hours straight I've played not just New Leaf but City Folk, Wild World, and the Gamecube version on occasion. Have more cumulative hours through the Pok?mon series though- Sapphire was probably the most addicted to a Pok?mon game I've ever been, even if I put more time on SoulSilver, Black, and Y. Third big offender for zombie-fying me would be the Harvest Moon series.
> 
> Other notable mentions would be Smash Bros. Melee, Tales of Symphonia, Amazing Island, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Pok?mon Puzzle League, Mario Kart 64 and Double Dash, and Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. These were all incredibly addicting to play with my siblings! I managed to get re-obsessed with Tales of Symphonia doing solo playthroughs trying to get all the items and things haha



Nice list 
I own tales of symphonia but I have yet to play it. I plan too soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

section: if you like strategy games and raging gandhi nuking you, go get it


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 26, 2015)

I dont seem to purge on one game for ages, Ive always had multiple games going, at least 2. But one time I did overplay tales of Symphonia by doing more than i needed just because i enjoyed it.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> section: if you like strategy games and raging gandhi nuking you, go get it



XD I will defo check it out!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> I dont seem to purge on one game for ages, Ive always had multiple games going, at least 2. But one time I did overplay tales of Symphonia by doing more than i needed just because i enjoyed it.



I have tales of symphonia, i haven't played it yet but I plan too! I've heard so many good things about it!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 26, 2015)

It was really worth it. I played it on Gamecube and later got the Ps3 combo box that has that one and the wii game in it but for ps3! lol


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

This is gonna be an obscenely huge post probably. orz

When it comes to robbing me of my time... pretty much every MMO I've ever played. That's the point with those, though, isn't it? They want your soul~  Worst offenders...

Rift - I haven't played in over a year, but for the two or three years I spent playing, a lot of time was put into this game. Once I found a guild to raid with, it was pretty much game over for my free time, lol (no pun intended, if that even counts as a pun). I had one of those obnoxious raid schedules that was like, four times a week for three or four hours a go. I enjoyed it at first, until I joined up with a VERY strict guild that demanded you ask permission for bathroom breaks during normal non-raid playtime (wtf???) and would dock your DKP (I hate DKP systems ughhh) if you couldn't stay for the entire raid or couldn't find a replacement if you had to leave early. THE HORROR.

Elder Scrolls Online - Not to the extent of my obsession with Rift, but I did spend a LOT of time crafting. I'm happy I never actually checked the little counter thing that keeps track of how many hours you spend ingame, because it consumed my life for a while there.

Ragnarok Online - My relationship with this game is... complicated. I look back on it fondly, but my history with it wasn't so fun *in the moment* as I was GMing a private server for a good portion of the time I was playing and I stressed myself out to the extreme. I have this problem where I put helping other people above taking care of myself, and that tendency was at its absolute worst while I was playing/GMing/modding this. Buuut, I made some great friends while I was playing, so all drama aside I wouldn't change it if I could ♥

As for non-MMO "normal" games, I still have a pretty extensive list. I'll try to weed out the worst offenders yet again...

The old Monster Hunter games for PS1 took up a load of my time, seeing as my father has a huge collection of CDs and I was determined to see which monsters would come out of every single one of them. It was fun and honestly, if the games weren't so crappy, I'd like to play something like that again. It was exciting, finding out which random monsters would show up  My tiny self loved it.

Persona 4 - You couldn't pry me away from this once I got into the swing of it. It was my first Persona game and honestly the Persona games are the ONLY ones that I actively enjoy grinding in. I hate grinding and I'm a huge baby about it normally but the P4 cast and environments and story were all just SO GOOD.

I scheduled my life around Animal Crossing GC when it first came out (I was like 12, didn't have much else going on anyway). Animal Crossing New Leaf, though, is definitely LOADS worse due to the portability factor ;P I don't even need to explain my addiction to New Leaf. Y'all feel my pain, I'm sure.

I spent an outrageous amount of time playing Dragon Quest VIII even though I never finished it (lol) and when I was super young, Final Fantasy VII was my first RPG and thus became my favorite; I'm so attached to it and I get all sentimental and do playthroughs once a year or so just to relive the game that got me into gaming.

Tales of Xillia 1 and 2 were other RPGs I poured tons of time into, and I plan to replay them both, so there goes even MORE time. But it'll be worth it ;D I love the characters and story of both, even if they tug at the heartstrings (or especially because of that...) and they both have replay value so I'm looking forward to the day I get to play through them again, even though I already have a massive backlog.

Skyrim but only once HEAVILY modded. The base game is so boring to me that I gave up on it entirely and only was able to revisit it years later, once I'd discovered the joy that is fan-made mods. So many of the vanilla characters and missions are bland as hell. I don't feel any attachment to them or any emotion when story stuff happens, which is saying something because I get teary about commercials, for god's sake. But then you get mods like Inigo (khajiit companion) that make even the most annoying parts of the game so entertaining. And there are entire areas like Moonpath To Elseweyr and some other massive player-created expansion whose name escapes me... I mean, you have to sift through all the disgusting bikini-armor and/or nude mods that neckbeards vomit out into the internet, but there are some real gems out there that make it all worth it.

Dragon Age Inquisition is taking up a lot of my time nowadays - or at least it was, until my partner's file corrupted and he lost everything, which scared the hell out of me. I haven't played in a little over a week because I'm terrified I'm going to lose all the time I put into it, haha. I gotta figure out how to backup my saves (or do the cloud saving thing - I have it for the PS4) before I immerse myself in it again.

There are sooo many more but I've gone on for long enough. I'll probably be back with more later :x Video games are pretty much my biggest hobby so, yeah.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing GCN: I spent ages on this, I was a kid and took a lot of what it said and did to heart. Sometimes I'd put my character in his bed and then leave the gamecube on, turn the tv off and go to bed myself instead of turning the game off cause I thought the game really would keep playing while I was sleeping (which it kinda did but not like anything was gonna happen really) I'd also do it because I knew the second I woke up I'd jump up to play the game again.

Mario Party 3: That was like the best in the series imo. Not that others weren't awesome but this one just really got me. It was the first time the series had really changed at all since MP1 & 2 had basically all the same mini games just with different features. Plus this was my first introduction to Waluigi & Daisy who I both shipped as otp and still love them both to date. I literally used Waluigi so much in that game... but now I favor Daisy much more.

Mario Kart Wii: Played the hell out of this thanks to this being the first one with good wifi (since MKDS had it but it was bad) I played MK7 and now 8 a lot as well but I think MKWii might hold the record for most time spent on it even by the time MK8 is succeeded by something new.

Fallout 3: OOOHHHH MY GOD. I was such a terrible teen. Like I literally missed nearly all of October in my senior year in hs because I skipped school to play this all day and night. It ruined my sleep cycle and I stayed in for weeks. It took me some time to actually explore the whole map but October 09 was the worst of it haha I've never played a game that seriously and I can't see it happening again anytime soon. Before this came out I had wished for a game that was an exploration sort of game that was in a post nuclear war world, then 2 years later this came out and i became obsessed. It was pretty much the only game other than GTAIV that got played on my 360. I just cannot explain how influential that game was and how it was just so perfect for what I wanted and needed at the time.


Sims 3 (PC): I blew this game up. Wow, I played in like 8 generations of family, added on to all the buildings, added on to every single empty lot, made gigantic families for the neighbors and made this the most data heavy game I've played on my comp ever. I got so particular that I even started giving the city and my sims + their house old fashion designs, then worked my way up to post war style, then 1960's, 70's, 80's, 90's and future. I did it all without those Decade DLC packs since they hadn't come out yet, but when that DLC came out I got that too, which was perfect timing since I was bored of my futuristic sim family/city, so we wrapped back around and used the future technology but with the old style DLC and colors so it still was like the 22nd century but with 1970's colors and fashion. One of my favorite things was how I needed 2 LARGE lots and 1 medium lot for cemeteries because so many Sims had died in my family and in the city throughout the time I played (8-9 gens yo!), even then they were filled to the brim and I started preparing another lot for graves. But by that point I myself was slowing down on playing because I had spent about 5 months solid on it, the game crashed and it was all deleted. I wasn't too irritated cause it had a good run. My rationale for the game ending so abruptly was that my great x6 grand daughter who's career was "Leader of the Free World" aka the President royally screwed up and started a nuclear war that obliterated the city and what not, so that's why I can't go back and play LOL


I could probably go on and on about others (and that sims game i had) but there's a few lol


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> This is gonna be an obscenely huge post probably. orz
> 
> When it comes to robbing me of my time... pretty much every MMO I've ever played. That's the point with those, though, isn't it? They want your soul~  Worst offenders...
> 
> ...



Nice list!!! I would too leave that rift guild lmao. That's crazy. I really want to start dragon age, is it worth it? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Animal Crossing GCN: I spent ages on this, I was a kid and took a lot of what it said and did to heart. Sometimes I'd put my character in his bed and then leave the gamecube on, turn the tv off and go to bed myself instead of turning the game off cause I thought the game really would keep playing while I was sleeping (which it kinda did but not like anything was gonna happen really) I'd also do it because I knew the second I woke up I'd jump up to play the game again.
> 
> Mario Party 3: That was like the best in the series imo. Not that others weren't awesome but this one just really got me. It was the first time the series had really changed at all since MP1 & 2 had basically all the same mini games just with different features. Plus this was my first introduction to Waluigi & Daisy who I both shipped as otp and still love them both to date. I literally used Waluigi so much in that game... but now I favor Daisy much more.
> 
> ...



Sweet list! I really like your animal crossing gcn story :3
It seems you have had a lot of fun 
I plan to try out sims in the future


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition is totally worth it, if you have time to put into it! I'm enjoying it so far, but I know a lot of people who've lost 150 hours to that game just doing all the optional stuff, lol - not sure how long the main campaign is but it's probably not very short either. There are TONS of sidequests - not all are mandatory but some are really rewarding, and the character-related quests add a lot of depth to your party members. My partner was telling me how he wasn't interested in the game at all but after a couple days of watching me play he decided to start his own file as well, haha. It doesn't really require knowledge of the previous games either, which is nice for people who don't want to go back and play those.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Feb 26, 2015)

Persona Persona PERSONA!
3 and 4! Persona 4 was my first and I played it ALL the time. I have beat it twice and when I travel anywhere I take my vita and play Golden (my 3rd play through.) I have also beaten Persona 3 twice and have started a third time. I play that off and on too. I love everything about these games. I hardly ever tire of grinding because the characters and environments keep it interesting Also, people hate on Persona 3 sometimes saying how flat the characters are. They are as flat as you make them. True, they aren't as fleshed out as Persona 4 characters but if you talk to them enough you see the nuisances in their personalities. I love Akihiko personally.

Dangan Ronpa 1 and 2
I can't tell you how much time I clocked. Once I got a hold of Dangan Ronpa 1 I played it til I beat it. I think it took me a week and that was with classes and a part time job. So I had zero social life while playing. I love these games and characters.

Zero Escape-Virtue's Last Reward
I dove head first into this game. I played it in college and was so in love. It was my first visual novel style game and I realized how much these games fit me. I adored the story and the surprises around every corner. Some of the puzzles were challenging but always rewarding. AND THE CHARACTERS! Just go play this game. Please! 999 is a good one too. It came out before this one. 

Animal Crossing!
I played NON-STOP when it first came out. I eventually got bored and stopped playing for a while but I just re-set everything last month and I'm finding the re-discovering and re-building process awesome. It feels new to me again, especially now that I have found this forum. Before my re-set I had no one to play ACNL with and now there are tons willing to trade and play with me in game. I love it!

Those are really my big ones. As a kid I played Kingdom Hearts a lot but I didn't get super into gaming until my senior year of high school. My boyfriend, now husband, opened my eyes to all different types of games. He showed me how big the gaming industry was and that there is something for everyone.


----------



## section (Feb 26, 2015)

jdchicky10 said:


> Persona Persona PERSONA!
> 3 and 4! Persona 4 was my first and I played it ALL the time. I have beat it twice and when I travel anywhere I take my vita and play Golden (my 3rd play through.) I have also beaten Persona 3 twice and have started a third time. I play that off and on too. I love everything about these games. I hardly ever tire of grinding because the characters and environments keep it interesting Also, people hate on Persona 3 sometimes saying how flat the characters are. They are as flat as you make them. True, they aren't as fleshed out as Persona 4 characters but if you talk to them enough you see the nuisances in their personalities. I love Akihiko personally.
> 
> Dangan Ronpa 1 and 2
> ...



Nice list! It does feel good to feel fresh on animal crossing.


----------



## jdchicky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

section said:


> Nice list! It does feel good to feel fresh on animal crossing.



Thanks  I play it everyday again now. I have learned a lot of new things about the game too (I didn't even understand paths the first time around) so that's what REALLY makes it feel fresh.


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2015)

I've always gotten addicted to anything with leveling elements like the typical RPG. I'm *really* bad when it comes to MMO's, so I try to stay away from them these days because I get way too carried away with them when I start.

Worst offenders throughout my life would probably be:

*World of Warcraft* Started playing it when Burning Crusade was released, stopped playing a few months into Pandaria because my laptop broke and my back up wouldn't run it properly. I'm thankful my laptop broke because I spent almost all of my free time on WoW, which had a negative impact elsewhere.

*Runescape* I don't remember how old I was at the time but I started playing it when it was still 2D sprites and there was no members section. I still remember getting excited when 'members content' was announced. I don't remember when/why I stopped playing but it was a good amount of time into the period that it became 3D and 'classic Runescape' was discontinued entirely.

*FlyFF* This was around the time between Runescape and WoW where I was looking for a new MMO in 3D that I didn't have to pay for (because I didn't have a credit card and my parents wouldn't pay for a sub). I tried a lot of MMO's but this was the one I stuck with. I just remember flying in it being awesome.

*Pokemon* is probably the only 'addicting game' I've played all my life. It was way worse when Red and Blue first got released though, I spent practically all day every day playing it. I was one of the lucky kids to have a Game Boy AND a Game Boy Color as well, so I could do everything myself since I had both versions.
These days I'm not as bad with it but when I start playing a Pokemon game, I do still get a little obsessive. 

*Tetris* I'll literally sit and play that all day.


----------



## section (Feb 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> I've always gotten addicted to anything with leveling elements like the typical RPG. I'm *really* bad when it comes to MMO's, so I try to stay away from them these days because I get way too carried away with them when I start.
> 
> Worst offenders throughout my life would probably be:
> 
> ...


Nice list & story! I joined runescape around 2006 so i was never in the classic stage.


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 27, 2015)

World of Warcraft is the only game I've been properly addicted to that I can remember. I started playing it when I was 12 (back in 2005) and stopped playing it when I was 17 (at the start of 2010). I was probably the most addicted during 2007 - 2009. I would just think about playing WoW all day at school and play it as soon as I could when I got back home, haha. I quit during the Wrath of the Lich King expansion as I just started to lose interest in the game and a lot of my friends had quit. I played the Cataclysm 10 day trial thing they had on my account and my ex-boyfriend used to let me play on his account so I had something to do while he was at work (this was around the start of 2011) when I was visiting him (long distance relationship). Never had the desire to buy Cataclysm, but I always feel nostalgic about Vanilla WoW and The Burning Crusade expansion. If the game was still like that I would definitely still be playing it!


----------



## section (Feb 27, 2015)

Feloreena said:


> World of Warcraft is the only game I've been properly addicted to that I can remember. I started playing it when I was 12 (back in 2005) and stopped playing it when I was 17 (at the start of 2010). I was probably the most addicted during 2007 - 2009. I would just think about playing WoW all day at school and play it as soon as I could when I got back home, haha. I quit during the Wrath of the Lich King expansion as I just started to lose interest in the game and a lot of my friends had quit. I played the Cataclysm 10 day trial thing they had on my account and my ex-boyfriend used to let me play on his account so I had something to do while he was at work (this was around the start of 2011) when I was visiting him (long distance relationship). Never had the desire to buy Cataclysm, but I always feel nostalgic about Vanilla WoW and The Burning Crusade expansion. If the game was still like that I would definitely still be playing it!



I've tried to get into world of warcraft but I don't think it's the game for me. But I felt like that when i played runescape for a time, where all I wanted to do was play rs.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 2, 2015)

Paper Mario
Shovel Knight
EarthBound
Super Mario RPG
Animal Crossing

uhhhhhhhhh. there's more. I'm really good at getting stuck on games and playing them over and over and over and over...


----------



## section (Mar 2, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> Paper Mario
> Shovel Knight
> EarthBound
> Super Mario RPG
> ...



I've tried all except shovel night! Good games though


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 4, 2015)

Mariokart 7
Animal Crossing New Leaf
GTA Chinatown Wars (DS)
CCD Home Edition
Rollercoaster Tycoon 2
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3
Simcity 4
Stonehearth (Alpha till now)


----------



## section (Mar 4, 2015)

Mate Mario Kart 7 is Sick. I'm slowly making progress but it's a ton of fun!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 4, 2015)

section said:


> That's an awesome list! Pokemon emerald was bae, i put so many hours into that too. I have actually never played harvest moon, but I want to get into it. Is Harvest Moon: A New Beginning worth buying? Also any other harvest moon recommendations?



I totally just saw this reply lol but I can still suggest some games!
Honestly, A New Beginning is a pretty good game, but it disappointed me as a "veteran" Harvest Moon player. There were some cool new features, but I found the game to be extremely easy. Some HM games I really loved were Friends of Mineral Town on the GBA and A Wonderful Life for GameCube. I never got bored when playing those two. I have never played Animal Parade on the Wii, but it is a version I'm looking into trying because I've read a lot of players really liked it and it looks like a good game. I also loved Harvest Moon DS Cute (just regular HM DS is super glitchy), Back to Nature, and Save the Homeland. I've never played Magical Melody for GameCube, but everyone I know that's played it has loved it. 

But since you haven't played Harvest Moon games before, A New Beginning would be a good game to start with! The tutorials can be super long and boring, but once you're done with those, the game really opens up and you can do so much. If you wanted to get into Harvest Moon games, I suggest trying out A New Beginning and seeing how you feel. Then if you like the game, maybe try some older versions. I personally love so many of the older versions of HM. Even just the ones for regular DS. 

I hope this helped and if you try out some Harvest Moon, I hope you enjoy it! Sorry for not replying sooner :~)


----------



## section (Mar 6, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I totally just saw this reply lol but I can still suggest some games!
> Honestly, A New Beginning is a pretty good game, but it disappointed me as a "veteran" Harvest Moon player. There were some cool new features, but I found the game to be extremely easy. Some HM games I really loved were Friends of Mineral Town on the GBA and A Wonderful Life for GameCube. I never got bored when playing those two. I have never played Animal Parade on the Wii, but it is a version I'm looking into trying because I've read a lot of players really liked it and it looks like a good game. I also loved Harvest Moon DS Cute (just regular HM DS is super glitchy), Back to Nature, and Save the Homeland. I've never played Magical Melody for GameCube, but everyone I know that's played it has loved it.
> 
> But since you haven't played Harvest Moon games before, A New Beginning would be a good game to start with! The tutorials can be super long and boring, but once you're done with those, the game really opens up and you can do so much. If you wanted to get into Harvest Moon games, I suggest trying out A New Beginning and seeing how you feel. Then if you like the game, maybe try some older versions. I personally love so many of the older versions of HM. Even just the ones for regular DS.
> ...



It's all good haha. Thanks for the heads up for what I should try out first! ;D


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 7, 2015)

Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2 seriously consumed my high school years. I beat Catherine like 6 times. I usually only play through a game once or twice.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 7, 2015)

For me I went through a lot of phases

Animal Crossing WW
Pokemon Diamond
Tamagotchi little corner shop
Nintendogs
Now here comes the part where I discovered the internet ///
Moshi monsters
Maplestory
Osu! 
Lots of indie rpg games
Then I finally got my hands on a nintendo 3ds
Animal Crossing New leaf
Super Smash Bros
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Shuffle


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 8, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
(Self Explanatory)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
I have clocked like 200 hours in that game (and counting), made 3 characters, played through all storylines, including the DLC, I NEVER get bored with it.... I play it on the Xbox 360, so no mods, I find it WAY better that way. I have the full collection on the PC, and to speak to what infinikitten said about mods such as Inigo and Elsweyr, they're good (I guess), but I would MUCH rather just play through the game on my TV with Bethesda-made DLC and followers and characters and maps. 

Dragon Age: Inquisition
I started a damn thread about it!!!! <3 LOVE it! TOTALLY worth it. I have played maybe 80 hours on one single character. SO MUCH CONTENT! OMG! MASSIVE MAPS! SO MUCH to see and free roam and explore..... I could just free roam for hours.... AND THE SIDE QUESTS JUST ADD UP! SO MUCH TO DO IN THE HINTERLANDS ALONE! Like..... JEEZ! There is just not enough time to do EVERYTHING. Unless you want to. LOL. They JUST announced new DLC.... the party banter between followers is great. The soundtrack is fantastic. Graphically its amazing.... I just get lost in it....  

Professor Layton & the Miracle Mask
There were times I would start the game at full battery.... then 6-8 hours would go by and my 3DS would be flashing red that the battery was about to die, lol.... VERY addictive puzzle game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BLAST FROM THE PAST: 

Pharaoh: PC
A top-down RTS from back in the day where you are a Pharaoh and you build a city, command an army, harvest resources, conduct trades, build monuments, conduct invasions, worship/appease Ancient Egyptian Gods with festivals, etc..... it was a very educational game. It made me obsessed with Ancient Egyptology. And I would play it for HOURS, day after day, EVERYDAY as a kid. 

Carmen Sandiego: Great Chase Trough Time (PC)
Also a very old game. You are an ACME secret agent on a mission to catch Carmen who is stealing historical artifacts throughout history. You travel through time and meet historical figures like Motezuma of the Aztecs, William Shakespeare, Christopher Columbus, Thomas Jefferson, Thomas Edison, Yuri Gagarian and dozens of others.... Also a VERY educational game I would play as a kid for hours on end. And once I beat it, I would play over again! 

Syberia I & II (PC)
Also old games.... point-and-click adventures. You are a lawyer, Kate Walker, settling an inheritance affair after the death of the owner of a toy factory in beautiful Valadelene, France, then you find out their is a surviving heir that you seek out by taking a train to Syberia and following his footsteps on an odd and dangerous adventure. 

Zoo Tycoon (PC)
Gosh, the hours I put into this game.... the original, mind you. 
That includes Dino Digs and Marine Mania Expansions. 
I had it down to a science! 

Donkey Kong Country for the SNES, circa 1994. 
One of the first games I EVER owned. I was 4 years old. I was hooked! My Dad and I would play. He probably had the sense to stop me before the point of "addiction" but needless to say, I played through those levels so many times at the age of 4.... (particularly my favourite one, Minecart Madness).... that at the age of 24 when I bought an SNES and a copy of Donkey Kong Country, I had that level so permanently memorized that I could LITERALLY play through the entire level with my eyes closed - I knew just when to jump from hearing cues from the background music I have heard a million times before.


----------



## EconomicPig (Mar 8, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Toon Town Online, I currently play Toon Town Rewritten (fanmade), I was addicted to wizard 101 as a child, and i play lots of league of legands


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and the Sims 3.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2015)

Can an obsession count? When I was a little younger, Garry's Mod was the big new game being talked about on the Internet, and I wanted it so badly, but I had no money and I didn't even know how to create a Steam account. Inappropriate or not, I loved that game and I still do now. Oh, and I actually have it now.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

TOO MANY

Harvest moon, Pangya, Trickster Online, Mabinogi, Pokemon, Jak and daxter, Animal Crossing (Like right now, is the only time ive ever been addicted to AC), Grand Chase, Aura Kingdom. Probably more that I cant think of atm XD

I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM OK?

Oh yeah... toontown but we wont get into that LOL (I WAS YOUNG OK?)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2015)

I remember playing Yugioh: Eternal Duelist Soul and Crash Team Racing all the time when I was younger. Some other good games/series were Sonic Adventure, Kingdom Hearts, Sly Cooper, FFVII: Crisis Core, and Ape Escape.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 12, 2015)

Runescape, IMVU, Second Life, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Skyrim, and The Sims 2.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Mar 13, 2015)

*SSB: Melee*
Back when I was addicted to my GCN (and b4 SSBM broke) I used to play the heck out of SSBM. I played it with friends, family, and by myself. Probably my first game I got addicted to.

*Animal Crossing (GCN)*
Like SSBM, I received AC from a friend who had no GCN. When I began playing it, I instantly loved it and got addicted to it.

*Pokemon series*
Oh boy, this was probably my biggest addiction yet. I would get up from bed and start playing Diamond on my DS. When a new game came out, I bought it at launch. I probably stopped playing it after I bought an Xbox and began playing PC games.

*Halo 4*
I used to play this so much back in my Xbox Days. The multiplayer mostly, but the campaign was great and I played LASO on it with my friends. Which we ended up failing on.

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
When I bought it on launch day, I knew it was gonna be a good game. I started up my game and found out I became mayor. I was so excited about the new mechanics announced before its release that I started playing it so much. I don't play as much as I used to, but still play from time to time.

*Counter-Strike 1.6*
CS 1.6 is a great fun game from the 90s, I've spent much of my time playing it. I'm playing it right at this moment.

*Team Fortress 2*
After waiting 2 days downloading this game with my crap internet, I found it fun. I played with my friends as many of them had it (because it was F2P obviously) I ended my addiction when I found some cool modded servers on CS like Jailbreak, TTT, and Zombie Mod.

These were/are the gaming addictions of my life.


----------



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually a lot of games The Sims 1-4 I love those series!
Also Minecraft you can just build and do whatever you want it's just pretty awesome.
I wierdly enough like Lego games like Lego Racers 1-2.
i also love Spore it's just an awesome game that is all about the Evolution theory.
and i love the Rollercoaster tycoon series 1-3 and World (when it's out)
So that are basically my games that i'm addicted to (still)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I wrote a huge long paragraph back on the first couple of pages, but I want to add one. 

*Kirby Air Ride*
That game...has taken away so many hours of my life. And I don't want any of them back. 
I was obsessed with that game for years on end. Not just a couple months. Years. 
It's a game I still have with me and can play it for hours before I realize I'm putting off important things to do. I have no idea what it is about that game, but I don't think I'll ever get tired of it. I don't even know who bought it in my household, but I'm glad they did.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 17, 2015)

rubs chin

- Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness. My only harvest moon game weeps. I really liked the gameplay and graphical style and am actually a bit disappointed that they're transitioning into a legitimately 3D style. well I generally dislike the 3D trend. but ye.
- Rune Factory 3 that game was lovely
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team (these games have strangely engaging storylines)
- Rollercoaster Tycoon when I was little HAHA
- AC WW and NL, probably had a greater drive for Wild World although I played alone and without any of the extreme town perfection elements
- LaTale
- Blade & Soul (although this is a more "I-went-to-extreme-lengths-to-play-this-game-because-it-isnt-released-western", but I'm pretty sure it would consume me if it did release for NA audiences)
- Fantasy Earth Zero
- Fire Emblem: Awakening. I usually always do more than a single playthrough of strategic games, but this one is special because I have an immense soft spot for all of the characters h-heh
- Minecraft would count I suppose! I really only enjoyed my first singleplayer world, and afterwards only played in very small servers with a group of close friends.


Civ: BE had the potential to ensnare me so I jumped ship from that series fast HAHA


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 18, 2015)

*Persona 3 Portable and Persona 4 Golden*: I have played both games at least 6 times each on my Vita as well as clocked in a few run throughs on the PS2 versions.

*The entire Dragon Age series *: I have done every Origin story option at least once. By that I mean that not only have I played as both male and female of all races but also as all class/race combinations available in Origins. The same goes for Awakening and for DA2. I am slowly working my way through my second playthrough of Inquisition but it is hard to find time when I am trying to also graduate from university.

*All Professor Layton games*: I could play non-stop puzzle games for the rest of my life.

*The Myst series from 1-4*: More puzzle games whoop whoop.

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*: This one is just obvious...

And my guiltiest pleasure of them all...

*Style Savvy 1 and 2*: Such stupid, pointless games but I love them a lot. Owning a boutique and using your status to make people buy the ugliest outfits and have them love it way too much fun.


----------



## section (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice list everyone! Recently I've gotten back into runescape lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 4, 2015)

Definitely Minecraft. Sure, I've only been playing it for about a month now, but once I start playing it, I'll sit there for about five hours mining, or exploring, or dying in the Nether, or something along those lines. I mostly play on a small server, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

The Hyperdimension Neptunia games, simply awesome.

Civ V... I have too many hours on this.

Several visual novels game... I love those. Especially Higurashi/Onikakushi, Narcissu 1/2, Planetarian..


----------



## Folia (Jun 4, 2015)

Huh...

Sims 1-3 definitely. I've spent way too many hours of my life playing them.

I also used to play Minecraft a lot, before the big Adventure update forever ago. I remember using a villager and horse mod before they became officially implemented.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 4, 2015)

The games I got addicted to were/are:

Mario Kart Wii- played every day when I got home from school. I was very focused on the online racing because I wanted to get up to 9999, which I did and was super happy about. Loved the hacked races. Loved the courses. Loved unlocking stuff. Played the heck out of this game and was sad to hear the servers for it were being shut down when Mario Kart 8 came out. Which brings me to-

Mario Kart 8- continued my unhealthy racing addiction here. Wasn't AS into the online aspect of it, the point system was both updated but a little weird. They definitely don't punish you as much for losing. The items aren't as OP either.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution- there was a time I played this every day, I loved the multiple scenarios for it and how you could unlock achievements no matter what you picked. Adam Jensen is Robo Cop and Batman's child.

Animal Crossing New Leaf- never played an Animal Crossing game before this one, so I was super addicted really fast, so fast I think I burned myself out on it. Starting to get back into the idea of playing it again though.

Portal 2- I logged so many hours into this game, mostly co-op with an old friend that had helped me out of a severe period of depression in my life. I have really fond memories and am very attached to this game.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wild World
Pokemon Sapphire
Sonic Adventure 2
Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak

Those are my top four most played games growing up. I played tons of others, of course, but those are the ones I played nonstop. I know they aren't perfect. Of course they aren't. But I hold them to my heart dearly and will treasure them always.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also forgot about Harvest Moon DS!! How could I forget that one!? I played that one nonstop as well.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

ive never been addicted but the games i spent most time playing are league of legends with 56 total days played and probably like fire emblem games and pokemon games


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 4, 2015)

World of Warcraft; from 2005 to 2012.  While my experience overall has been memorable (it would have been really nice if there was no drama <.< but, whatever lol) I will say I overdid it. Also, I admit that it was a (small?) part of the reason some my grades for some classes weren't that great.  Still, I don't regret playing it; maybe I regret the addiction. 

I don't know if there were any games that I'd say I was addicted to like that; I mean there were games I'd play a couple times in a row, some games/series I'd participate in discussions on tumblr, write long posts on my blog, or discussion one of my favorite characters in a game on the Bioware forums that's dedicated to that character.  If that's considered addiction, then they would be:

_Final Fantasy X_
_Dragon Age_ series
Maybe a bit of the _Metal Gear Solid_ series


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 5, 2015)

*Animal Crossing* kinda fades in and out with me, same with this forum. Some may notice that I can disappear for months at a time.
When I was like 6, *Spyro* was love Spyro was life... and after watching walkthroughs of the classic Spyros about 6 months ago I had this intense nostalgia trip
I used to play this game called *"Go Vacation"* on the (original) Wii a ton... played it for several years. Now I've unlocked almost everything in it although I still love it, and I'm still trying to create something with the characters and their villas. Also the theme song is catchy.
My dad got me into *Phoenix Wright* for awhile... until I stopped playing because the stuff I had to figure out was too complex for my little brain to handle, like rly with the constant pressing and the receipt after Mia's death? Was that even necessary?



Spoiler: some other pointless babbling



Also as much as I don't like admitting it, I was secretly a Sonic-furry for a brief period of time, like I had Mobian OCs and I had a crush on Shadow and all that weeaboo nonsense... which is weird because I never really played any Sonic games, I just watched the cutscenes on YouTube and read dA fanfics heheh...heh...he
A similar phase happened with me and Mario characters. I had an OC there too, loved Bowser Jr., and started a fanfic with it. I plan to flesh it out and make it really deep to include some of those things people think about when playing Mario.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

Animal Crossing
I loved playing with my friends hitting each other with axes XD I loved meeting so many people in NL it was great fun, having some many people visit your town and I remember on the bff chat it just kept coming in! Ahhh the good times ('▽'〃)

Minecraft 
Me nd me bro both playing it, made a giant tree house and we would go into the desert hunting mobs for their loot └(^o^)┘


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is my list of gaming addictions:

Minecraft: Like THIS hasn't been said a whole lot... A good memory... Let's see... Ah, yes! I remember, It was Beta 1.8.1 and I had found out about this dupe glitch (doesn't work anymore, duh,) and after about 5 minutes, I had a large chest filled with diamond blocks.

Terraria: Terraria, in my opinion, is a lot like Minecraft, but a whole lot better. I have over 1,500 hours logged on it. My first world was my best world. I was decked out if full Beetle Shell Armor, had all the NPCs (except the Stylist,) had killed every single boss, multiple times, I was having the time of my life! Until the update... IT GOT RID OF MY SAVE! Everything was gone! I was devastated, now I'm working on a new world that will be even better.

Animal Crossing: Yeah, I'm sure this one has been said a whole lot, too. I'm pretty sure you can guess this one, so let's just move on.

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door: This game... is so friggin' amazing, I almost wore out the disc for it. I LOVE this game, I've played every single Paper Mario, except the first one, I'm still working on it. Sticker Star is an ABOMINATION to society! I wasted 40 bucks on that thing...

Earthbound: Oh dear god... I had found out about this game in 2012. It was Christmas morning and I had opened a gift. It was underwear... But hidden under the folded underpants lay the most awesome game in history! (Besides Animal Crossing, of course.) I had immediately left the room, even though half my presents weren't open and I immediately booted up the game and, it was so awesome.

Well, those are all the games I can think of as of right now.


----------



## ams (Jun 8, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door: This game... is so friggin' amazing, I almost wore out the disc for it. I LOVE this game, I've played every single Paper Mario, except the first one, I'm still working on it. Sticker Star is an ABOMINATION to society! I wasted 40 bucks on that thing...



Yes!!! This might be my favourite game of all time! Also I highly encourage you to play the first - not as good as TYD but very cute with a lot of the RPG elements that made the second one so great!

The games that were the most addictive for me were:
- any Pokemon games (X was the biggest culprit)
- Sims (1-3)
- ACNL of course XD

I find personally that the more customization options in a game, the more I get addicted to it. I'm just such a perfectionist, I'll lay awake at night trying to figure out exactly how I want everything.

My favourite games (eg. Link to the Past, Paper Mario 2) I wouldn't necessarily call addictive since my overall playtime wasn't huge, I just really enjoyed playing them.


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 8, 2015)

The sims 4 and Animal crossing are my two games that I get addicted to!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2015)

I always got addicted and "un-addicted" to all of the Sims games, except the fourth one, which my computer can't handle (it no longer can handle the Sims 3 :/) and I don't want.  So much fun! hehe


----------



## Bradski (Jun 8, 2015)

Supersonic-Acrobatic-Rocket-Powered-Battle-Cars. I played that game CONSISTENTLY for 5 years on my ps3. Best game on ps3 and the sequel Rocket League comes out July 7th on ps4.


----------



## addictedtocars (Jun 8, 2015)

Gran Turismo 1-4: I got my first GT game back in 2005 and I still play it and the others still up to this day.

Forza Horizon: got it a year ago with my Xbox 360 and I played the **** out of that game until I accidentally deleted my own save (oops!).

Midnight club 3: If you own this game you will already know why I still play it...


----------



## section (Jun 11, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Here is my list of gaming addictions:
> 
> Minecraft: Like THIS hasn't been said a whole lot... A good memory... Let's see... Ah, yes! I remember, It was Beta 1.8.1 and I had found out about this dupe glitch (doesn't work anymore, duh,) and after about 5 minutes, I had a large chest filled with diamond blocks.
> 
> ...



I have terarria! I have never played it though, I'm wondering if it is worth starting.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 14, 2015)

Also if we're including compooter games, Toontown is still one I like and then I did ROBLOX on and off for years before deciding the community was trash

^Same happened w/ animal jam^


----------



## Cirom (Jun 15, 2015)

An interesting topic.

I would say that *Animal Crossing: Wild World*, *Sonic Robo Blast 2* and *Minecraft* would be my main "lifetime" games, so to speak. I remember when I first got AC:WW when I was 10 or 11, I ended up practically playing and being in love with that game for *2 years straight*, before I even slightly started to get bored. With SRB2, I found out about the game when I was 9, and mostly played it while I was 11-14 (1.09.4 era) - although I still play it today. I often enjoyed hosting CTF servers and servers with interesting mods on. ;o -- And finally, Minecraft. Started when I was 14 (Minecraft Alpha 1.1.2_01).. and still play it today, 5 years into the future. Sure, the game's overpopulated to death now - but I can't deny that this game has brought me so much fun over the years. And still does!

I would argue that all these games I've probably played over 3,000 hours on EACH. At LEAST. Heh. Although there's no way I can tell.. I should probably be thankful for that.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

habbo hotel takes the crown


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, before mmorpgs, I played gameboy games as my first handheld.
Usually donkey kong and Mario.

My first mmorpg was over 10 years ago!  It was
*Toontown Online* 
From disney. Of course I loved it because the graphics were appealing, the game style involved teamwork, it had character customization, and the cute Disney npcs. It had combat that involved skill rather than DPS. I liked the community too. I made most of my online friends through this game. It also had mini games, and many ways to collect things, and wasn't too grindy. The tasks were simple and to the point. Sadly the game was shut down, but I still play Toontown Rewritten time to time. I love that they've kept my childhood game alive while still adding new content and enhancements that Disney never did.

Shortly after I played TTO, my friend from toontown introduced me to
*Maplestory*
I played this game since the beta stages. I played on and off over the years. Even private servers when I got frustrated with the grind. It was such an enchanting game. The music. The background art. The simplicity and cuteness. The community especially. There used to be alot of socialization and teamwork. Once they introduced more ways to buy into enhancing your equipment, the game became too time consuming and too expensive as well as competitive. Over hundreds of dollars for pixelated gear. I still have trouble fathoming it. The only reason its so expensive is because the entire game is not skill based. It's all a gamble. The community slowly quit and most people AFK and don't seem as outgoing anymore. 

Lastly, I played 
*Secondlife*
This game was a ton of fun because I love character customization and socializing. (Notice a pattern with all these games having those qualities).
This game has no purpose other than to build freely, chat, customize your character and even some combat pvp for fun. It was different from IMVU, sims, etc or those other shabby games. The graphics were really nice because everything was user-created content. People could make money off their photoshop skills, scripting, and building knowledge in this game. I just really liked the creative expression and making new friends. I stopped playing this game out of boredom and it seems most MMO's are becoming less populated in general.

I've tried other games like League, Tera, FLYFF,etc but they're all too heavily quest based and lack of customization or socialization to take breaks from grinding. 

On my 3DS, I played
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Mario Kart
-Disney's Magical World
-Miku Project Mirai
and alot more common ones c:

For my ipad, I play games on there often.
I'm currently addicted to
*Love Live! School idol festival*, an anime based rhythm game.
*Line Play*, where you create a cute character and buy stuff or chat. 
*Pucca's restaurant* where you create your own restaurant and level up with recipes and decorating.

Well that's all  
I still currently play Maplestory time to time, and 3DS/IOS games.


----------



## goatling (Jun 21, 2015)

_Animal Crossing!_ I've been playing it for most of my life! The same goes for _Pok?mon,_ I've been playing it for just a little longer than Animal Crossing. _FireRed_ was one of my first video games!

More recently, I've spent hundreds of hours playing _Skyrim_ and I still feel like I could play it over and over without getting bored!


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a disorder, and part of it is getting addicted to things so it's very hard to find out, but I think it would be minecraft, animal crossing, pokemon, terraria, mario kart Wii, school idol festival and dogz. I normally keep playing a game until I finished it, then get kind of bored, that's why most of the above are on of those games without a proper goal. 

Oh, I forgot the sims and harvest moon.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 23, 2015)

_Command & Conquer: Red Alert: Retaliation_ on the PS1 soaked up numerous afternoons for me as a kid. I would play Skirmish mode for hours, and hours, and hours. And if there was _online_ multiplayer for that game, oh man.... I'd probably still be playing it. 

Besides that, _Final Fantasy X_ was, if memory serves, the first non-RTS game I played for an entire afternoon.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 23, 2015)

Graal and New Leaf. I hate Graal now though so... If I had to choose a second game I got addicted to I'd probably pick Halo 3.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Animal Crossing ~ I first became addicted to Wild World and it grew from there. c:

Pok?mon ~ I started out collecting the cards, and one of my friends let me borrow Sapphire and I was hooked. Not into it as much, nowadays though...

RuneScape ~ I played for 7+ years with one of my good friends, but after EoC it slowly lost its appeal. :c It used to be a really great game.

GTA ~ I first started getting into GTA when I played GTA III with my dad and I've played all of them since then. I wouldn't say I've gotten addicted to the games, but I sure did put a lot of time into them.

World of Warcraft ~ I've spent way too much money on this game... But I still play to this day, and I've been addicited for years.

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 ~ I remember staying up until 6 AM playing this game.

Zoo Tycoon 2 ~ If I still had the disc, I'd probably still be playing.

The Sims ~ Who isn't addicted to The Sims? I can go hours creating just a single house or family.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 24, 2015)

Animal crossing, Super Mario bros., Mario kart, and more.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> habbo hotel takes the crown



*AGREED*


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 25, 2015)

I always do the "play one game for hours straight and then never play it again for months" thing, so I don't know if "lifetime" applies to these. But still:

Animal Crossing -
I've been playing Animal Crossing since I was maybe 9 (granted, I'm only 14 right now), and it has become one of my favorite games of all time. I owned the GC version, WW & CF. I would play Wild World every morning before school and every night after. I remember working for giveaways and becoming a deliverer, haha. There's just a ton of content in them, and by that I mean things to collect! I got New Leaf last year, and I'm still enjoying it. (I sold CF however, since it was my least favorite. I lost the other two unfortunately.)

The Sims -
My sister was a Sims fan, and she had The Sims: Bustin Out for the GameCube. I stole that when she was at school and played it  whenever I could. There's just something about creating your own characters and living in this different world that's fun! Eventually, I stole that disc permanantely and she tried to find it but gave up after two days. Oops. 
When the Sims 2 was released for free, I immediately downloaded it and played it for four hours straight, everyday for about two weeks. And then I dropped it because I was losing my mind, lmao. Everyone knows how addicting the Sims can be.

Pokemon - 
Pokemon was what brought me and my best friends together. I was into the trading cards back in elementary, and I found my friends who were also into them and we became Poke buddies, haha. Pokemon Firered was the first game I ever played, and I still check back on it every now and then. We also had XD and Colosseum on our GC because my sister is a fan as well. I bought Pokemon Pearl for myself since I had my own DS. And then Platinum. And then HeartGold. And then White, Ranger, and Mystery Dungeon. I stopped there because my parents started getting angry at me for getting so many Pokemon games! It holds precious childhood memories for many, I'm sure. I should start getting back into it.

Team Fortress 2 -
It was the only free game on Steam that caught my attention. First actual multiplayer shooter game I've played. I spent my whole summer on it, racking up to around 130 hours. And I'm still not good at it!

WindSlayer -
Does anyone remember this? I met a bunch of people on there. It was really fun and there were so many people to talk to and mess around with. Too bad it got shut down.


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2015)

I had an unhealthy addiction to the Uncharted 3 Multiplayer a couple years ago


----------



## samsquared (Jun 26, 2015)

Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, and now, _Splatoon_. I would say Smash Bros. but I only played so much because I wanted to play with my siblings.
I am NUTS about Pokemon. I have been playing it ever since it came out in the states. 
You gen 4-5ers merely adopted the Pokecraze. I was born in it. Molded by it.


----------



## Lock (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm easily addicted to simulator games: stuff like theme park, anything the sims, and animal crossing. But I'm pretty sure I've played Pokemon to death and I'm afraid to actually add up the time I've spent on the Pokemon franchise. Theres also marvel vs capcom and street fighter that I normally get excited for. 

Oh and I played wow for years until I couldn't  keep up with the expansions. I never told my guild I left and I hope they are doing just fine lol.


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Swtor, Swtor, and Swtor. Did i mention Swtor? Oh, and pokemon.


----------



## Solus (Jun 27, 2015)

When I was little, I was really addicted to Pokemon Gold Version. Then, during my teen years, I was really addicted to Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. I had a few MMO addictions as well such as Final Fantasy XIV, and Runescape. I've also been addicted to every animal crossing game because I really love to wifi on them.

Today, I'm VERY ADDICTED TO Sonic And All-Star Racing Transformed, Sonic Generations, Portal 2, Garry's mod, Animal Crossing: New leaf, and Smash 4.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm a lot of games I play for a period of time then stop then pick up again but overall I'd say animal crossing, skyrim, assassin's creed and maybe sims or fantasy life.


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 28, 2015)

Runescape
oh my gosh i still go on it like every few months or so now but man in 07 i was all about this game (even though i couldnt play it at home because we still had dial-up >_<)

Neopets
I DONT SPEAK OF MY TIMES ON NEOPETS ESPECIALLY FOR 08-09. I AM ALWAYS WORRING MY OLD SCREENIES WILL COME BACK TO HAUNT ME SINCE I NEVER DELETED THEM

Mweor
Its like Flight Rising, but with cats and less active mods. I have a really low number account but i stopped going on like a few months ago oops

Animal Crossing 
duh

Tetris
i have a knockoff tetris on my computer and i love it

Pokemon
i love pokemon with my entire soul

Civilization IV
I REALLY LOVE THIS FOR SOME REASON????

The Sims 3
i am all about this game oh my god when i finally got the pc version i was hooked for months. and i still go back to it and play it a lot!


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a habit with obsessing when I really like something, which is often, BUT if we're talking like- crazy addicted or reoccurring addicted? Top offenders would be Animal Crossing, Pokemon, The Sims and Mortal Kombat. No matter how many titles are released or how much time passes, I always slip right back into binge playing them. I know, Mortal Kombat sticks out like a sore thumb on that list. For a straight month after the MKX release it was literally all I played, even my town got neglected but now I'm back on planet earth playing all of the above. Way too much.


----------



## Joy (Jul 2, 2015)

All things The Sims and Phoenix Wright and any life simulator basically.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

I think I have around 500 hours in Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jul 3, 2015)

I have over 3000 hours invested in the Fire Emblem series. What can I say? I got myself addicted


----------



## Mash (Jul 3, 2015)

Paper Mario TTYD, why?  I don't know, it's just a charming game with a wonderful story.


----------



## koneko (Jul 5, 2015)

animal crossing
legend of zelda
mario galaxy
banjo kazooie
donkey kong
tomb raider
yoshi's island
kirby
metroid

anything I have played as a child, I'm still addicted to.


----------



## sour (Jul 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing WW: I remember meeting up with friends in my town and just having a good time, giving each other gifts. 

Neopets: Started laying exactly 10 years ago, I'm more or less active until this day, even though I took a 2 year hiatus. Fondest memories are from some great guilds, the first one was a German RP guild where the guild leader was the queen of the kingdom/guild and the guild members were her court. Lots of drama with an animal RP guild ensued, no idea why. The second guild I still remember to this day was a HP guild, Prior.Incantato or something. I still miss that guild, even though it's been like 5 years since it shut down. Sigh.

The Sims: Oh man. Spent countless hours decorating my houses and letting my Sims Woo-Hoo.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2015)

Persona 3- I cried everytime the 



Spoiler



main character died


 Also Aigis

Persona 4- The characters were pretty cool, and the story was great imo

Persona Q- Playing it rn lmao


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

metal gear solid or mass effect


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 13, 2015)

Persona 3 and Persona 4. Everytime I start, I can never stop. The calendar makes the games sooooo addicting. Everytime I decide on a stopping point, I end up following the calendar and suddenly a month passes in-game. I love this series so much and I can't wait for Persona 5 to take my social life away.


----------



## FireWire (Jul 14, 2015)

halo reach
Pokemon x
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2015)

C section surgery simulator

Animal Crossing new leaf


----------



## Envy (Jul 14, 2015)

Pokemon:
Red, Blue, and Yellow and Gold, Silver, and Crystal were the extent of my largest addiction. R/B/Y were the first handheld games I really ever enjoyed. Before that my Gameboy was pretty much just a brick. Lol. G/S/C came out and they were everything I wanted in a Pokemon sequel. I played both sets of games obsessively.

Animal Crossing GCN:
I suppose this game was just one that was kind of tailored toward me. I enjoyed its focus on friendships, being able to design houses, etc. as opposed to defeating enemies and bosses. I got soooo obsessed with the game that it went farrrr beyond Pokemon for me. When my first town corrupted I cried, a lot... And my parents were like "It's just a game, dear!" and I'm like "but, but, but..."

Sadly, or perhaps for the better, the series has never been the same for me since that game. New Leaf is the Animal Crossing game I will say is definitively better than the original, but even it couldn't keep me playing past a month in. I think it largely has to do with before Wild World's release I got high-speed internet in my home, and also got a social life IRL... I didn't have much of that back in 2002/2003.

I was also pretty addicted to Super Smash Bros. and its sequel Melee, but not as much as the above two.


----------



## section (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice lists guys! I have been reading every single post!  So don't feel like your post goes unread!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

The Sims 3:

I have 2,804 hours in my playtime tracker!
Not sure why I love it so much but I play it almost every day.

Tomodachi Life:

I love these little Miis I've made. I play it every. single. day. and love it.
It makes me laugh so much sometimes!


----------



## section (Jul 16, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> The Sims 3:
> 
> I have 2,804 hours in my playtime tracker!
> Not sure why I love it so much but I play it almost every day.
> ...



Nice, i have never played sims actually. Is it fun for anyone?
Also, is tomodachi life worth it?


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Pok?mon
I was brought into it by one of my friends. I played SoulSilver and it was amazing! So I continue to play the games.
Animal Crossing
I borrowed Wild World from one of my other friends and I loved it so I got New Leaf. I STILL LOVE IT!
Tomodachi Life
You know why!!! XD


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

section said:


> Nice, i have never played sims actually. Is it fun for anyone?
> Also, is tomodachi life worth it?



Sims is really a game for uh-- more casual gamers, people who enjoy stories and doing whatever, especially if you like messing around.

Tomodachi Life is really good. Especially if you like silly things, there's a ton of that. If you put yourself in the game, who knows what might happen, you might get married to.. a model, or even a clown- depending on who you put in the game. 
All kinds of crazy stuff!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> The Sims 3:
> 
> I have 2,804 hours in my playtime tracker!
> Not sure why I love it so much but I play it almost every day.
> ...


Never played Sims but I agree with you on Tomodachi Life. ^^


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 18, 2015)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. I have it for Dreamcast, Gamecube, and Xbox 360 and sometimes I wonder just how many hours I spent in the Chao Garden LOL


----------



## pandapples (Jul 18, 2015)

First was Maplestory. Dedicated years to that game and loooots of money. Then I moved onto League of Legends, then TERA, back to League, now Animal Crossing @__@ I think I get addicted way too easily.


----------



## Magicflounder (Jul 18, 2015)

I spent most of my high school life playing TF2, so I have (according to steam) 987 hours in that game. Every time I play that game I end up getting back into the hat stuff, which means I've put way too much money into that game. I have an on again off again relationship with it now, so I'm not quite as addicted.

I recently put around 300 hours into Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, mostly playing Greatsword. Thankfully, it doesn't drain my wallet like TF2 does.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 18, 2015)

I will try to go in chronological order:

The Simpsons: Hit and Run
That Spongebob Game that was on the XBOX about savig Bikini bottom
Forza
Pokemon
Sonic Heroes
Halo Reach (just messin around with my friends playing harmless mini-games)
Minecraft
Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## section (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice lists everyone ^.^


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

For pc, It would have to be Wizard101. To me, that game was one of my first introductions to MMOs. Played for a good two years, accomplish some feats, spent a hecktic amount of time on it(Nearly 2 1/2 years... That's long for me considering I can't hold most MMOs for more than a a few months), and made some really neat friends~

For mobile, I'd have to say Brave Frontier. It just seems so meticulous for a game on that platform. In a way, it was like a crossbreed between Final Fantasy and Pokemon.

But the fondest of them all, Pokemon Yellow. That was probably the first game I've ever played in my life. I remember one time spending all day overleveling my Pikachu just to beat Brock because I thought it was logical... from what I saw in the anime at least. xD


----------



## zeoli (Jul 24, 2015)

The last game I got REALLY addicted to and couldn't put down was Warriors Orochi 3.  It was the game that brought me back into Dynasty Warriors and introduced me to the Samurai Warriors characters.
It didn't last long enough but, I actually liked that it had an 'original' plot.  *Granted, I haven't played the other two*

Right now, I'm addicted to Samurai Warriors 4.  At first, I didn't like the differences from Dynasty Warriors and left the game to rot on my vita for about...4 months? I finally picked it up again three days ago and have been really addicted to it since.  The only downside is all my character favorites died >:'c


----------



## section (Jul 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> For pc, It would have to be Wizard101. To me, that game was one of my first introductions to MMOs. Played for a good two years, accomplish some feats, spent a hecktic amount of time on it(Nearly 2 1/2 years... That's long for me considering I can't hold most MMOs for more than a a few months), and made some really neat friends~
> 
> For mobile, I'd have to say Brave Frontier. It just seems so meticulous for a game on that platform. In a way, it was like a crossbreed between Final Fantasy and Pokemon.
> 
> But the fondest of them all, Pokemon Yellow. That was probably the first game I've ever played in my life. I remember one time spending all day overleveling my Pikachu just to beat Brock because I thought it was logical... from what I saw in the anime at least. xD



I've never played Wizard101, I would like to try it out some day though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oliy said:


> The last game I got REALLY addicted to and couldn't put down was Warriors Orochi 3.  It was the game that brought me back into Dynasty Warriors and introduced me to the Samurai Warriors characters.
> It didn't last long enough but, I actually liked that it had an 'original' plot.  *Granted, I haven't played the other two*
> 
> Right now, I'm addicted to Samurai Warriors 4.  At first, I didn't like the differences from Dynasty Warriors and left the game to rot on my vita for about...4 months? I finally picked it up again three days ago and have been really addicted to it since.  The only downside is all my character favorites died >:'c



Interesting list!


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

section said:


> I've never played Wizard101, I would like to try it out some day though!
> 
> It's pretty neat! Only downside to it is that you need a prepaid prescription in order to access the full content. It can also be somewhat slow-paced depending on how you do things. xD


----------



## section (Jul 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> section said:
> 
> 
> > I've never played Wizard101, I would like to try it out some day though!
> ...


----------



## addictedgamerguy (Jul 28, 2015)

Due to my name, All.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 28, 2015)

I've put an embarrassing amount of time into quite a few games.  Old school titles like Sonic and Battletoads, most of the Mortal Kombat games, the arcade versions of Killer Instinct and Fighting Vipers, and Pok?mon (though I was more interested in the coding and RNG research than the actual games for the later gens).

I played a lot of Halo 2 for a while, because a friend of mine played professionally and would always push me to play when we'd hang out.  Other than that, Borderlands, Dragon Age: Origins, and Oblivion were all awesomely addictive Xbox games that I probably spent too much time on. -_-

League of Legends is pretty addictive, so I try to limit my time playing that one for the sake of productivity.

If I had to pick one game that I was rolling out of bed at 5am to play, it'd be Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub-Zero.  The game wasn't particularly well done by any means, but it was so painstakingly difficult that I was basically obsessed with beating it.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 30, 2015)

Spyro: The Dragon
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Spyro: Rito's Rage
Dark Cloud
Soul Reaver
GTA: Vice City cough cough
Sonic: Adventure Battle 2
Majora's Mask
Ocarina of Time
Pokemon: X and Y
and let's not forget Animal Crossing NL ho ho. Like 500 hours of my life are gone now thanx
But, I replay Spyro the dragon once or twice a year. It only takes me like 4 hours to beat the entire game now. 

And I guess I forgot to mention Tropico. 4.


----------



## section (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice guys ^^ I really enjoy reading these


----------



## section (Jul 30, 2015)

Edit: Accidental Double Post


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2015)

Dogz 2 and Catz- GBA
The gameboy advance was my first console, and when I was younger the games I got addicted to were these 2. Although it's not something I would play now (other than for nostalgia), when I was 5/6, these games were something I could spend hours on.

Animal Crossing: Wild World
This was something I got into when I was around 7 or 8 I believe. I was given it as a gift, and couldn't put it down. It was my first  Animal Crossing game, and got me hooked on to the series. I loved the events it had, and all the animals.

Assassin's Creed 2:
I really love the storyline of the second assassin's creed game, and it's definitely one of my favorites.  I cant stop playing and replaying it. I hope that one day a remake will be made that has better graphics and such (so long as they don't just rip everyone off)


----------



## Farobi (Jul 31, 2015)

Pokemon.
Grew up with Gen 3 and I've been in and out with the game series. I loved the feeling every time I play a new generation for the first time (especially Pokemon Diamond). Right now I'm not playing any games, but i'll definitely be interested in a new generation a few years from now.

Counter Strike.
I'm a filthy casual only clocking in 800 hours in the game. No plans on stopping anytime soon though <3

Animal Crossing.
I played Wild World and wow it's great. One of the reasons i bought a 3DS was for ACNL and Pokemon, so yeah.


----------



## Perri (Jul 31, 2015)

Animal Crossing City Folk and New Leaf.
Pok?mon HeartGold and Black version.
MySims, on the Wii, it was the silliest thing.
The Sims 3 on the Xbox 360, I wasn't really into PC Gaming yet.
Soul Calibur 3 or 4 (I forget, I haven't played it in a year or so) on the PS3. 
Minecraft. I was an late MC gamer and I made an account right before 1.8, so I spend some time on that.
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. Never played an RPG other than Pok?mon and I'm not terrible! It's really fun and I enjoy the simple character customization and Palicoes. I got the game to cope with some stuff and it really sucks you in...Just unlocked expeditions. I'm a slow gamer xD


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

I went through intense game obsessions growing up. Like straight up addicted to:

- The Sims (original game with expansion packs)
- Pokemon Blue + Gold
- Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town + Animal Parade
- All Animal Crossing games


----------



## Baumren (Aug 7, 2015)

First and foremost, Pok?mon, I'm just never tired of it. The games where I clocked the most hours were 3rd gen (R/S/E and FR/LG).

I've also had a pretty strong lifelong obsession with Rayman. Started with the GBA titles, continued with Rayman M and peaked with Rayman 3... I replayed that game so many times. Got max score in all the worlds. Around 4 times over. Yeah. That's how much I like it.
I also played Origins and Legends is on my "games2play" list, but nothing beats the 3d titles imo.


Then a few years back came Spore for the pc...... oh dear. That game was my LIFE. I loved it so so so much. Creating your own race of alien creatures is something I've never dreamt of doing before but then couldn't live without since... to this day I sometimes get a new idea for a monster and I don't consider that itch scratched till I boot up my game and jot it down in the creator. That thing isn't a game for me, it's a 3d sketchbook.


----------



## Baumren (Aug 7, 2015)

double-post


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Aug 7, 2015)

Maplestory, skyrim, and animal crossing are definitely my top three. I remember playing maplestory from 6-6. My life has been centered around video games for forever lol


----------



## section (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice list guys!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 8, 2015)

Okay so animal crossing obviously, not just new leaf but wild world and the original GameCube one too. I've spent collectively like 2000 hours easily on all those games (granted it's been over the course of like almost 15 years)

Umm elder scrolls IV: oblivion is another one, I don't even know how many hours I've racked up on that game and tbh I'm not sure I want to know........

And elder scrolls V: skyrim, probably not as many hours as oblivion but definitely still up there in like the 400-500 hour range

Mass effect 1, 2, and 3... Moreso 2 and 3, I've beat them both on every difficulty level... Multiple times............

Other than that I can't really think of any other games I've been ADDICTED to, like to the point that I can't stop  playing, but there are others I've put a lot of time into


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

The Legendary Starfy.

I want a certain female YouTube gamer to try it out.


----------



## section (Jan 6, 2016)

bump


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 6, 2016)

Persona 4 Golden - It was so amazing and it took me months to finish. I'm addicted to all its spin offs and it's got me into P3P too!

The Sims 2/3 - The day I realised that I could make my sims universe one of pain and suffering caused me to play it a lot more. Even now I have a town where there is one woman who has the task of having 100 babies with all the men in the town! My town is now subsequently inhabited by these spawns of satan who terrorise and woohoo everything... Oh how I love the Sims...

Danganronpa 2 - I couldn't put it down, the concept was so cool, funky and groesome. I love it. Better than the first in my opinion.

Mass Efeect 2 - One of my favourite games of all time, I loved flying around the Galaxy with my alien squad and saving the universe. I played it through from 1 - 3 about five times and I love it. (But that ending... Ugh)

Skyrim - Dragons rule! I've spent probably 100+ hours on that game.

Portal 2 - It was so puzzling, but fun and quirky. I loved GLaDOS she made the entire game for me.


----------



## NerdHouse (Jan 6, 2016)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Skyrim - Dragons rule! I've spent probably 100+ hours on that game.




......that's it?


----------



## section (Jan 7, 2016)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Persona 4 Golden - It was so amazing and it took me months to finish. I'm addicted to all its spin offs and it's got me into P3P too!
> 
> The Sims 2/3 - The day I realised that I could make my sims universe one of pain and suffering caused me to play it a lot more. Even now I have a town where there is one woman who has the task of having 100 babies with all the men in the town! My town is now subsequently inhabited by these spawns of satan who terrorise and woohoo everything... Oh how I love the Sims...
> 
> ...



that sims story lmaoo


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 7, 2016)

Pokemon, and animal crossing xD both are my absolute favorite, but any silent Hill or Danganronpa game is a close second :3


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2016)

League of Legends
Aion 
Skyrim


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine come and go but...

Fire Emblem Awakening is definitely the main one. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf hits me in bursts, but very powerful ones. 

Splatoon is definitely way up there though I've not been playing lately because I've been spending too much time on...

Xenoblade Chronicles X

and 

Fantasy Life.

I also used to play this MMO called Mabinogi for way too much but I haven't touched it in quite some time because it can be very tedious to try and get anywhere.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 8, 2016)

Chroma Red said:


> ......that's it?



Probably more than 100+ hours to be honest, it's just an estimate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



section said:


> that sims story lmaoo



My sims world is mad. Once I had a save file where I put all the Disney princess in a house and put free will on very high so I could create a hunger games massacre. I had them all have an ordinary life during the day, but at night I put them through horrific trials such as locking them in rooms on fire, not letting them leave until one would die, I had pools with walls around them boxing them in until a princess drowned. I also had them constantly eat magic jelly beans until a few died. Once I had my final two I locked them in a room until one starved to death. Belle from Beauty and the Beast won! (She also seemed to be getting romantic with Jasmin until she died horribly...)


----------



## Flaraca (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh god there are too many to count but lets start with the big ones I suppose...

Persona 3 FES: This game. It ate so much of my time my first winter back in university around two to three years ago. During that time I played it for nearly 8 hours one day. The story engrossed me so much that when it came around to the ending I cried two separate times.

Persona 4 Golden: Similar story to P3FES. I had gotten P4 Arena Ultimax beforehand, which unfortunately spoiled a big part of the story for me, but even so it ate months of my time.

Okami: One of the best stories I have ever had the joy of playing through. This was an entire summer to play through to completion, and have beaten it at least three times by this point. Fantastic story, art direction, and music did a really good job of locking me into it.

Minecraft: This one shouldn't really come as a shocker, but it has kept my attention longer than any other game I've played. I've taken hiatuses from it, but I've always come back, and then I usually end up playing it for another six months or so straight before tiring of it again.

Skyrim: Played through it without the DLC, then played through it with the DLC... too many times, then played through it with mods. Something about it just keeps pulling me back in even though I get too efficient at the game some times. Also dragons. Dragons are cool too.


There are probably more, but those are certainly the major ones that have killed my free time xD


----------



## Megan. (Jan 9, 2016)

Maple Story was a big thing for me in my teenage years, it's probably the one game that I keep going back to no matter what. It's totally different now so I usually play on private servers. I've played this on and off since 2006. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf was a small addiction, I played it non stop for about 6 months before I got bored of it. Same goes for Wild World. 

Splatoon is also a bit of an addition, I play it for a week at a time before leaving and coming back to it. 

I'm not a huge gamer so I haven't been addicted to a huge selection of games.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

There is a lot but the ones I got addicted to the most are animal crossing new leaf obviously, Wizard101 which is a mmorpg game, new super Mario bros, super smash bros, Mario kart, Nintendo land, Pirate101 which is another version of wizard101 but with pirates instead. There's more but I forgot them.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Wild World, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros., Animal Crossing: City Folk, and Pokemon Omega Ruby.

I'm not that big of a gamer, so I don't play that many video games.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 10, 2016)

Animal Crossing, Garry's Mod, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Pok?mon Pearl, and Five Nights at Freddy's are the most memorable to me. Right now I'm really into Emily Wants to Play.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sonic Adventure 2
The Adventure itself was nice and all but the Chao Garden was the thing that really made the game shine for me! It is so nice to see your Chao growing up and getting better at racing and karate!

Mario Kart Double Dash!! And Super Smash Bros. Melee
These were the only games i had on my GameCube when i was little so i played them a ton! Until i got Super Mario Sunshine hehe... 

Minecraft
I played this game so much with my friends, it is insane! My social life and school career actually started to suffer from it. Everytime i saw a computer, i tried to install Minecraft on it. LITERALLY everytime. It is really sad to be honest...


----------



## Lady Avalyna (Jan 16, 2016)

Mine started as a young child playing Pokemon Yellow, Blue, and Red on my Gameboy Color. I think I was 8 or 9 years old? yikes..it's been too long. I was obsessed. I remember on the weekends I would stay up all night playing Pokemon Yellow with my GB light attached! I also obsessively collected the trading cards and would trade them with my school friends. I had so much Pokemon toys and gadgets, it was unreal! haha..

Then in 2008, I got wrapped up into World of Warcraft with my now husband. A High School friend of mine introduced it to us during that year and we played all the way until Summer of 2015. I was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, so playing it really helped me get through a rough time in my life. I met so many awesome people and I even have met a few of them in RL. Overtime, my friends stopped playing, raids and guilds were just filled with Drama, and talking about raids, guildies wouldn't show up and it would cause a huge fight to happen... and it got to be too much. I got burnt out on the game and the drama that came with it. I started back college in the Spring, so it was hard for me to stay focused and dedicate myself to the game... I will always have a place for Blizzard games, especially WoW! but I just felt like it was time to move on ;_;. Maybe one day I'll go back... *sigh*

Now, I am of course addicted to both New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. My husband bought me the Happy Home Designer 3DS bundle for my Birthday and then got me New Leaf for Christmas! What I like about both games, is, that they are not stressful and are really fun to play during my down times when I'm not in class, studying, or doing homework.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 17, 2016)

Animal Crossing Wild World: Gee, so many hours.
Animal Crossing New Leaf: Gee, so many hours.
Pok?mon Yellow: Gotta catch 'em all. (I didn't.)
Pok?mon X: Gotta catch 'em all. (I did.)
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas: WHY DO I HAVE TO DRIVE SO FAR wait i can add my own music? *never plays missions again*
Minecraft: Great way to play other games. 
The Sims: WHY ARE YOU SO LAZY GO AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER YOU LAZY oh i played 10 hours again


----------



## radioloves (Jan 27, 2016)

The following games I have been super addicted to: Animal crossing; Wild world, City folk, New Leaf, The Pokemon; Ranger, Platinum, Diamond, Alpha sapphire, The Sims 3-4; Expansion packs, base game, and minecraft.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

I started playing Smash when Brawl came out <3 my main was pikachu with the blue goggles.... those memories came back with Smash Bros 4 when i got my pikachu amiibo and trained him up <3 now that Roy and Mewtwo are out all pikachu is the lonely little starter in the PC Box with all my other "Pokemon" i used to use Fox too....


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been addicted (like 200+ hours of gameplay) to:

Animal Crossing for gamecube

Pokemon Firered

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time

Nintendogs

Animal Crossing: Wild World

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle

These games were my obsessions. I still love them


----------



## wadledee12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Games that I've spent waaaay too many hours in but love/loved

Binding Of Isaac (both of them)

Pok?mon (mostly all of 'em)

Minecraft

Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Smash Bros. (Melee, 3DS, Wii U)

Paper Mario TTYD

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate

Guitar Hero (GH:3 to 6)


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 9, 2016)

World of Warcraft definitely has more of my time in it than anything else. I also got crazy into Skyforge, Final Fantasy XIV, and Warframe because I have a weird love for the MMO grind lol. I loved League till everyone got so salty on there. Sims 3 with a lot of expansions, because I've just always loved it lol. GTA III and Vice City because I rekt everything. Fallout 4, Skyrim, and Oblivion because I love feeling my importance and gear improve as I play. And Roller Coaster Tycoon, Minecraft, and Animal Crossing because I love sandbox games. I also have an embarrassing amount of time into Runescape just cutting and selling yew logs...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 11, 2016)

animal crossing wild world, city folk and new leaf. i've really enjoyed playing on those three games. especially new leaf, which is easily my favourite game in the series. i'd also say hhd cuz i also have that, but i haven't been playing that one much (thanks splatoon and acnl )

the sims, though it's been quite a while since i last played it now. i don't have a computer, so i've played the ones that have been on nintendo consoles. even though they may have their flaws which make them not as good as the pc versions, i still spent many hours playing them.

super smash bros. melee, brawl and wii u. i've had so much fun on these three games (even though i'm pretty bad at for glory)

mario kart double dash, ds, wii, 7 and 8. i've always enjoyed playing mario kart, especially wii and 8.

since i got splatoon for christmas, i've found that i've been spending a lot of time playing it - far more than super mario maker and hhd, two other games that i got for christmas. it's just so much fun to splat other people in turf wars or ranked battle!


----------



## Chanyeol (Feb 11, 2016)

Besides Animal Crossing, I've been severely addicted to Rayman: the great escape.
I played this on the computer, 8 years ago and I recently bought the game for the 3DS. Unfortunately, I regret doing that, since it's not the same anymore ._. It doesn't look as great as it did on the computer.
I've also spent hours of my childhood on The Legend of Zelda games, which I am still doing, by the way xD
Sims 2 and 3 were great time-consuming games, too.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh I've been addicted to all sorts...but I'm getting on a bit in age now so I guess that's why  haha
Currently it's animal crossing. Previous to they it was Zelda a link between worlds.

I had a massive addiction to the GTA series throughout my teenage years. Then I moved on to fallout...pretty sure if I had a fallout game now I would get addicted to it all over again actually.
Had a phase with the rayman games on my phone, they're still on there now but I'm distracted with ACNL at the moment so I don't play them.
There's probably a lot more, I just can't remember


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

animal crossing city folk and animal crossing new leaf.
in 2012 i got city folk and i didnt play a whole lot but both summer 2013 and 2014 i played  every day..,,, like a LOT.. And ever since i got new leaf in april 2015 i've been hooked. hehe.

the sims 2 and then the sims 3. 
it was srsly my life for YEARS. my computer was unable to connect to the internet for like 6 months in 2008 or 2009 but it didnt bother me because all i did on it was to play the sims. i played So Much...,,,

minecraft
there was a period of time a few years ago when i played minecraft sOOooo much!! the peak was in late 2012 and  2013 i think. now i barely play it but it's still fun :>

the legend of zelda games!!
first game i played was wind waker..,, i was really bad and i didn't even know english so i couldnt understand anything lmao. i mostly ran around on the different islands and cut grass..,, i was like 5 ok. then a few years later i played it myself for the first time (although my brother helped me translate some stuff) and i was Rly into it!!
after that i played through twilight princess a few times (i mostly just ran around there too first..,, but then i actually played it!! yea)
theN when skyward sword came out i got it for christmas (2012?? i think.) and i played sO much. i finished it before winter vacation had ended i think..,,, then i replayed it. haaahh... it was just The best thing EVER aaaaa
then, this summer, i finally got around to playing through ocarina of time!! I had played the beginning a lot of times but never finished it before, so that was nice!! I played for hours every day hahhah ;;;


----------

